# Clustering in this forum?



## djpogoff (Nov 24, 2012)

Is this the forum to post questions about clustering?

Thanks,

David


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 24, 2012)

Depends on what you want to cluster.


----------



## djpogoff (Nov 25, 2012)

I want to cluster FreeBSD machines.


----------



## bbzz (Nov 25, 2012)

Ah well then you're at the right place.


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm dying from anticipation of what possibly the question is. Every time the OP posts it's like watching the cliffhanger to a movie.


----------

